# hunters and proximity to property



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a puzzle for you all. Does anyone know the rules/regulations/laws regarding hunters with shotguns? 

We have 16,000 square metres of land, mostly olive and almond trees. The other day I tok one of our 2 dogs out for her walkies at 07.30. It was a hunting morning, which happens 3 days a week here during the winter, so I had her on a lead. 

We were less than 50 metres from our house, walking on our land when suddenly a shotgun was fired right beside me on the next terrace down from me. If I was a cat I would have lost several of my nine lives!!

I looked down, spoke to the man and told him 'no'...I wanted to say a lot more, but Spanish escaped me in my shock...he shrugged his shoulders, put his shotgun over his shoulder and wandered down further on our land.

I am not one of these expats who want everything changed the 'English'way, but is there a law/rule or whatever that states how close to a property a hunter can be with his shotgun? They wander our land, shooting; part of life in Spain (even the discarded shotgun cartridge boxes, *** packets almuerza wrappings I can accept, unlike my hubby), but when they get so close that I can see the colour of their eyes, something tells me that it's more than a little unsafe!

Anyone got any info???


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> Here's a puzzle for you all. Does anyone know the rules/regulations/laws regarding hunters with shotguns?
> 
> We have 16,000 square metres of land, mostly olive and almond trees. The other day I tok one of our 2 dogs out for her walkies at 07.30. It was a hunting morning, which happens 3 days a week here during the winter, so I had her on a lead.
> 
> ...


I've had a similar problem over my way aswell. Although I accept that regulations (and they way that they are enforced - if at all) with differ with each Ayuntamiento, but the situation as I understand it is this :

A hunter may stand 50 mt away from a house and shoot - as long as he has his back to the house - but he must have a clear 500m in front of him and no house within that distance before he can shoot. 

- In real terms if you challenge this with the Ayuntamiento they will probably question the hunter (who will obviously deny everything if he is in the wrong) and then suggest that you fence in your land (which they won't give you permission to do, OR will charge you a licence fee to do this), or sugest that you put up 'Private Hunting' signs.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

chica de cocentaina said:


> Here's a puzzle for you all. Does anyone know the rules/regulations/laws regarding hunters with shotguns?
> 
> We have 16,000 square metres of land, mostly olive and almond trees. The other day I tok one of our 2 dogs out for her walkies at 07.30. It was a hunting morning, which happens 3 days a week here during the winter, so I had her on a lead.
> 
> ...


My friend Pepe, who is an avid hunter, tells me that here in the Cocentaina, Gorga, Benilloba area, the rules are no gun should be discharged within 200 mts of a house or public road. The part about them being on your land is a bit more tricky to answer as they could have got rights from a previous owner.

If you want official clarification go ask at the town hall (that is what we did{Gorga town hall, although we are nearer to Cocentaina than Gorga) as they all have different ways of "interpreting" the laws)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hunters have the right to wander over your land if it is not fenced or does not have the 'coto de caza' signs , For which you must obtain an official licence. 
It is an offence not to pick up empty shell cartridges .
There is a long thread on exactly this subject by jocatalunya , i believe. Hopefully one of the mods can find it because I can't.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Hunters have the right to wander over your land if it is not fenced or does not have the 'coto de caza' signs , For which you must obtain an official licence.
> It is an offence not to pick up empty shell cartridges .
> There is a long thread on exactly this subject by jocatalunya , i believe. Hopefully one of the mods can find it because I can't.


this one talks about hunting http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/87858-very-disturbing-story-6.html

I think it's the one you mean


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well done xabiachica, I couldnt find it. Thanks for that Gus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------

